# Floor paint over existing Insl-X Corotech v440



## Artemis Paul (Feb 8, 2012)

I have been asked to provide a quote to paint a basement floor that has most recently (less than a year) been coated with Insl-X Corotech v440 Waterborne Epoxy. The GC on the project provided me with the product info.

This a older school-type building so there are plenty of coats of old paint on this concrete floor already. The most recent coat is flaking in all high traffic areas. I understand that volunteers were used for the last paint job so the surface prep performed is suspect.
I have already informed the GC that without stripping the entire floor, my warranty will be extremely limited. He understands and is not looking to take that step.

My questions:
Should I just scrape,abrade, re-coat with the v4440?
What can I spot-prime the bare patches with (if anything?)
Would there be any benefit to coating with a solvent-based epoxy? Old-school oil-based floor paint?

Thanks in advance!


----------



## journeymanPainter (Feb 26, 2014)

I think i would avoid the solvent based epoxy. I would suspect it would melt the coatings underneath


----------



## ShermanMoore (Mar 23, 2014)

Scrape, abrade, and recoat. This product calls for a prime coat of V155 over bare concrete.

Alternatives to the V155/V440 system include SW Armorseal Floorplex 7100, which has a primer and a finish, or a solvent-borne product. Based on my experience with the (lack of) durability of waterborne epoxies, I'd just as soon slap two coats of Armorseal Rexthane on there. It's a single-component solvent-borne urethane. I've used it over bare concrete, solvent-borne epoxies, and waterborne floor coatings. Has yet to fail me. That said, the integrity of the underlying coating cannot be vouched for and it could very well come up.


----------

